# هندسة نقل النفط الخام بخطوط الأنابيب



## lion1550 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

أرجو تزويدي بكتب أو مشاريع تخرج باختصاص هندسة نقل النفط والغاز بخطوط الأنابيب - تخزين النفط ومشتقاته في الخزانات السطحية - تحسين سلوكية النفط بهدف ضخه عبر الأنابيب


----------



## محمد178 (21 يوليو 2007)

تكنولوجيا نقل البترول للمهندس / على فرج


----------



## lion1550 (21 يوليو 2007)

لكن يا أخ محمد
الكتاب تم اصداره في مصر وأنا ليس في مصر
الرجاء ان كان لديك نسخة الكترونية فارسلها 
مع الشكر


----------



## محمد178 (21 يوليو 2007)

للاسف الشديد لا توجد نسخة الكترونية منه عندى لكنى سأحاول الاتصال بالمؤلف لسؤاله عن امكانية ذلك


----------

